# Florida Rental Property Wanted



## Ryan Mactaggart (Mar 4, 2015)

"Snow Bird" Alert. Ok maybe not. Not eighty years old and looking for a good buffet special at 4:30 pm.

Hi All
I am looking to rent a place for my wife,twins, and I this coming May for seven to 10 days.

I have been looking at some of the vacation rental websites, but would like to get input from the forum.

If you have a property or have a recommendation. I would like to hear from you.

Preferences include:
Non-smoking unit.
Kids welcome.
Pool.
Beach proximity.
Gulf Coast.

Hoping while in Florida to daytrip some of aviations great spots while there (kids permitting).

Please reply if you have some tips to offer.
Ryan


----------

